# feed nib housing to section



## Jim Heaton (Sep 10, 2015)

I have been turning fountain pen sections using Shawn Newton's video as my guide.  I use Bock # 5 housing with feed and nib.  At final installation for the housing, is the housing permanently glued into the section or is it just screwed in until snug?

thanks


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 10, 2015)

No just screw it in NO Glue


----------

